
Ask HN: How to find someone to post your product on Product Hunt? - kamalkishor1991
Hi everyone,
We have launched a platform few month back and are ready to launch it on product hunt. As I recently joined PH, I don&#x27;t have access and followers. How can we find someone to submit it for us?
======
benologist
What makes you think PH will be a worthwhile platform for launching if you
don't even use it? Everything you get from that launch ends the same day of
your launch. The hard problem you must solve - finding an audience for your
product - will be harder for pursuing their audience instead.

There must by now be many products that went through that mincer and came out
dead cause they couldn't find a profit that way and couldn't think past "can a
business model really be as simple as submitting my link to some sites".

~~~
kamalkishor1991
We do have few hundreds users which we got through reddit and medium. We are
just thinking of putting it out there in front more people and get feedback
and PH feedback tends to be great. We do think PH users will like it. Also I
have been using PH for quite some time now but never signed up. Thanks for the
reply.

~~~
benologist
The risk with PH users is that they're only using the site for a _stream_ of
new products. No product matters because later there will be more new products
to look at. Even the products they like will only be liked that day.

Do you know of any companies that actually launched and _flourished_ because
of PH?

~~~
wirddin
"Do you know of any companies that actually launched and flourished because of
PH?"

^ It's too soon to judge any product/startup by its PH launch at this moment.
But then, a lot of huge companies launch their products there.

~~~
benologist
It's been 3.5 years and that's surely a lot of attempts...

[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/product-
hunt#/entity](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/product-hunt#/entity)

Do you mean companies that were already huge launched new products there?
That's proof they have traction, not that they hand it out.

~~~
wirddin
What I was saying was that you can't put everything on PH for success of a
company. PH is not about companies. If you have a really nice product and you
need people who can give valuable feedback, you put it there. A lot of people
think about PH first for their initial traffic, which makes sense.

As you said, people just scroll through products. While scrolling, if they
find your product attractive (or thumbnail / tagline) then it's a win-win for
you.

As a user, I go to PH to check out new things. And I have stuck to most of the
apps which I liked on PH.

------
flaviocopes
Our free CMS [1] was featured on Product Hunt 1.5 years ago, after being
posted to Designer News by someone, and got #1.

We were not actively involved in the posting, but it had a fantastic effect on
our user base, we went from 1600 GitHub stars to 3k+ thanks to it (now we're
close to 6k), plus it allowed a snowball effect on Twitter and other websites,
that lasted for weeks.

The whole "happening" was described in [https://getgrav.org/blog/grav-
reaches-3000-github-stars](https://getgrav.org/blog/grav-reaches-3000-github-
stars)

I wouldn't know how to post it on PH myself and get a similar effect. The
product was discovered and featured by a prominent hunter that found it
interesting / worth featuring, and had success thanks to that.

------
pryelluw
1\. Make a list of PH users.

2\. Find them on Twitter.

3\. Talk to them and introduce the product.

4\. Work out a deal so they post your product.

Yes, you might have to pay them because some users will carry a lot of weight
in the community and influence the result of the post. The more influence they
have the more money you will have to pay.

Note:

I dont know if this violates the terms of PH. Check before doing it.

------
eliaspro
Our product was recently submitted to PH by someone unrelated by us and
upvoted quite well but it didn't have any measurable impact. I don't feel like
its worth putting much effort into getting your product featured there.

